# Shingle Prices



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

not sure there, but here's a trick. call around to building suppliers and ask them about the 'discontinued bundles they keep in that shed out back'.... i get all my shingles this way for the smaller jobs i do here. and the best part is i usually pay around $2 to $5 a bundle!! i've seen them have 30 and 40 bundles of the same type before too, so you may luck out and find enough for a whole house roof! the managers are usually happy to see them go too!!!!! 
*happy hunting*

DM


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

3 years ago, the cheap ones were $28.00 per square and now start off around $78.00 per square.

It sucks.

Roofing no longer is a job to do without saving for it first, substantially.

Ed


----------



## HABSFAN2006 (Feb 25, 2009)

James Con said:


> WTF, Is it me or has the price doubled on a bundle. I payed 17.00 a bundle for the OC architecual shingles last fall, I haven't priced them since then but what the hell is going on, I'm getting prices from 28 dollars to 32 dollars a bundle. Is there something going on or is it a bad time of season to buy shingles.


 
This happened last spring / summer, '08 when the barell of oil doubled, from 70- 140+$ us, at least here in canada, most shingles bundles doubled in price.

I know they did go down 10-15% .... but not sure of current pricing...
since the oil went up, the shingles went up... that is teh reason i've had from my supplier.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I just bought shingles maybe a month ago & they have gone up since then. Since last fall quite a bit


----------



## adelaide11 (Apr 3, 2009)

Certainly price of these things are touching sky and our labour is not increasing proportionately. Clients are not ready to listen the current status of increasing in price and labour cost as well.

Rite now I am planning to do one thing and asking them to bring the materials and pay be labour cost only.

__________________

roofing contractors | roof repairs | roof replacement


----------



## James Con (Aug 29, 2007)

HABSFAN2006 said:


> This happened last spring / summer, '08 when the barell of oil doubled, from 70- 140+$ us, at least here in canada, most shingles bundles doubled in price.
> 
> I know they did go down 10-15% .... but not sure of current pricing...
> since the oil went up, the shingles went up... that is teh reason i've had from my supplier.


 
I could the see the fuel prices effecting the price, But at the pump it's $ 1.77 as of tonight. Unless there getting rid of the old stock from pre winter when the gas prices were higher. Maybe I'll wait a couple of months before I start up, there might be some sales coming up at the Big Box stores.


----------



## James Con (Aug 29, 2007)

I did that once and got beat, The HO said they had a line on some shingles and that they would only be interested in my labor, I said fine, When I went to finalize with them they already had the shingles sitting on a pallet in the driveway.I don't have a shingle ladder, so I told them the price is gonna change due to the fact that the shingles were not roof top delivered. Long story short we had words and I walked off before they signed off. If they want to get there own shingles fine but next time I will make it clearer as far as when and where they get delivered. Unless you have a power ladder it won't effect you.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

cerenageorge2 said:


> Yeah price is really increasing sharply. To maintain this I have bought few products which are used too often so that I can beat the some price at least. (spam removed)


you'd think that if you came here to spam us with a link to a site from the UK, you'd at LEAST speak ENGLISH!!! sheesh.... bugger off, mate.

DM


----------

